# camping on the chattooga river



## james jr. (Jan 9, 2009)

has anybody camp @ chattooga river? any pics of camp sites! thanks!!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 15, 2009)

james jr. said:


> has anybody camp @ chattooga river? any pics of camp sites! thanks!!!



Burt Reynolds and some buddies camped there a while back - they didn't have fun.


----------



## River Rambler (Jan 15, 2009)

Camp there regularly.
It's the prettiest river in the state imho.
Never had any problems but they've had steady problems with break ins of vehicle over the past couple years.


----------



## james jr. (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks river rambler !


----------



## hoochfisher (Jan 16, 2009)

beautiful country up there but,


whenever some one mentions the chattooga, i'm remimded of some shirts i say this past summer in helen.......

"i hear banjos, paddle faster!"
"the rivers thrillin' 'till your hear the squillen"


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 16, 2009)

hoochfisher said:


> beautiful country up there but,
> 
> 
> whenever some one mentions the chattooga, i'm remimded of some shirts i say this past summer in helen.......
> ...



 Apparently,this should have been posted in the"On Topic" serious forum,hooch.They're not laffin!


----------



## big buck down (Jan 16, 2009)

River Rambler said:


> Camp there regularly.
> It's the prettiest river in the state imho.
> Never had any problems but they've had steady problems with break ins of vehicle over the past couple years.
> 
> What part of the rive do ya camp on.


----------



## bigkga69 (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been camping up there my whole life, I dont actually camp on the Chattooga, I usually camp on Westfork and fish from there.....thats the first I have heard of car break-ins up there, I guarantee you they wont break into anymore if they approach my truck, crawfish food.........if ya know what I mean........


----------



## jonkayak (Jan 18, 2009)

I have camped on most every section of that river. Very pretty river, with some great trout and even some bass on some sections.  Never had a problem while camping up there except for being woken up once at 3:00 am and asked if we had anything they could smoke


----------



## antique41 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Chattooga River camping*

Being blessed by God to live in Rabun County, I camp on the Chattooga regularly.  If you are willing to walk, both the Bartram and the Chattooga River trail have some great sites.  If you want to get away from the crowds, try the Tallulah/Coleman River area on the other side of Rabun County


----------



## Idratherbeoutside (Jan 30, 2009)

*Hahahahaha!!!!!*



rangerdave said:


> Burt Reynolds and some buddies camped there a while back - they didn't have fun.



That is awesome!


----------

